# Adopters and the older GSD



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

For those of you who have fostered GSDs over about five, how have you gone about finding good homes for them? It seems like everyone wants (or thinks they want) young dogs and puppies. We know the older guys and girls have so much to offer-- how do you get that across to potential adopters?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Tell them already com trained, no need for teething puppies and crazy energy(depending on the breed), and that they won't get any bigger, unless you overfed them.

I have never fosteed or adopted a dog over 5, but thats whatI tell the people at the shelter.


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

I just went through this experience, but from the other end.

My husband and I are going to adopt a GSD, and a really nice woman told me about a senior dog, and it broke my heart to tell her we wanted a younger dog. If it was up to me, I would have probably taken her, just because I couldn't stand the thought of no one adopting a dog that had given her all and now was being left behind, but my husband wants either a puppy, or at most a GSD that is a couple of years old.

So, from my perspective, the things that are difficult to get over when considering adopting an older dog aren't many, but they can be strong factors. 

Number one, in my opinion, is probably the most selfish, but also the hardest for me to get by, and that is number of years left. When I fall in love, I fall in love hard! So, in adopting an older dog, the incredibly painful end just seems so close. Maybe it gets easier as you have more dogs (though, I doubt it!), but I am the worst at saying goodbye. (At one point in my past, I moved to another state, and just broke down and cried and was heartbroken completely, because I was going to miss the neighbor's dog, Dulce, that I would hike with. And this was a dog that I saw about an hour every day. So, I am very, very bad at good-byes.)

So, when I see an older dog, I (selfishly) wish for a dog that has many, many years left. 

I think that if you can open up a dialog with potential adopters about that, while highly stressing all the great points about adopting a trained, wise older dog, I think it might help. And, reiterating the fact that these older dogs deserve a comfortable and happy home for the rest of their life is one thing that always hits me where it hurts.

Of course, I have no experience on your end, so I may have no idea what I am talking about, but I wanted to give you the perspective of someone who just went through this a few days ago.

Anyway, good luck to you, and thank you for looking after these dogs. Fostering must be an incredibly hard job, where saying Good-bye becomes a big part of your life.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

We never managed to place a dog over 8yo (they stayed on as forever fosters), but have had reasonably good luck with 3-8 year olds. It was usually experienced dog owners who wanted a calmer, well-behaved dog and this age group was what they were looking for.

I do not think that there is a way to convince people to get an adult dog if they have their mind set on a young dog or puppy (which many times they are unable to handle and return). Belive it or not, we had applicants who wanted newborns or 2-3week old puppies. We had applicants who work 12 hour days (and the dog would be alone during that time) attack us for not adopting out a puppy to them. I cannot help but get upset when people who are 70+ and have a hard time getting around insist on a puppy or a young bouncy dog. The situation is the same with families with young children. They want a puppy "to grow up with the children" and they never make the time to teach the puppy not to mouth or to housebreak the puppy. After a couple of months, when the cute puppy turns into a big mouthy teenager that jumps on people, they return the dog so that someone else fixes the problem they created.

I guess nice adult dogs will take longer to place but they usually end up with better people (human beings) IMO and better dog owners than the young dogs and puppies.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am hospice fostering a senior named Cheyenne...who will never be adoptable healthwise..and realistically there won't be alot of time with her. Would I have ever thought I could do this? No..
but now I have found how rewarding it is...the unconditional love she gives us...the gratefulness for just the simplest of kindnesses and comforts.....
And talk about easy...she is a joy and a pleasure. 
It will be better to have loved her and not have had nearly enough time with her...then to have never known and loved her at all  
As far as my small children...they knew her story from the start and that our time would be limited....and it has really been a lesson in caring and compassion for them.


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

If the dog is already housebroken, trained well, good with kids and other small animals, I would emphasize how much time and stress the adopters are saving with an older dog. The 3-5 range is still young enough in my book.
Honestly, my main concerns in adopting a dog older than 6 or 7 would be the length of time they had left and the medical expenses that would be likely. I'm an active person and really want my dog to be able to keep up with me.
That said, we adopted a 13 month old and she is probably costing us more than a senior dog would have- separation anxiety is expensive!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Myamom - you have found out my secret We have done hospice/foster for several dogs and you are SO right - they are grateful for even the smallest bit of kindness. A Milkbone? For me? Oh my gosh! 

Sometimes they surprise you and live a lot longer than anyone thought they would!

Back in 2003 after I had lost two dogs in two weeks time, after spending a week sobbing on sofa, I finally got up, went to the shelter and pulled the most pitiful little female GSD you have ever seen. She was old as dirt, had runny eyes with lots of green stuff, snot coming out her nose, a horrible respiratory infection and she was really rickety and stiff legged. The woman who works the desk, who knows me pretty well, asked me if I was sure I wanted to pull this old girl. I assured her it was my tribute dog to Josey and Deja Vu (the ones I had just lost). I named her Maggie-Moo.

About a month later when her infections had all been cleared up, I took her along for a ride when I was doing a home visit to an older gentleman's home. I also took along a gorgeous young male GSD that I thought he might like. Both dogs were excellent with cats, which was Mr. Hamilton's number one priority.

He sprawled on the floor with Maggie and she was licking him on the bald part of his head. He told her "Old girl, I think you are just about the same in dog years as I am in people years. Would you like to stay here with me?". I just about fell over! 

That old dog lived for three more years. They took a long walk together everyday as long as she could. She never ever took a poop that he did not closely examine (believe me - I would get reports if her poo looked a bit off!)

Since she has passed he adopted a younger dog from us. His children have agreed to take in the dog if something happens to Mr. Hamilton. He has always been one of my all time favorite adopters.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a 6 year old going to his real home this weekend. He's great, and exactly what they were looking for. He doesnt have accidents, he's calm (for the most part), and great in the house. Its better for some people, IMO. Some people dont have the ability/time to train a puppy or young, bratty, GSD. My foster is going to a handicapped owner, and i could never imagine them handling either of my two nut cases LOL. After meeting with a few others, they realized that an older one would be perfect, as the ones they met were 2, and crazy. They met with him, saw how well he behaved, and knew that even though he was older, he was perfect. There was no issue getting him into a home, it has only been a month since i took him in, but saying good bye is going to be hard, especially since this is my first foster!


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I adopted my senior, who's now about 14, when she was around 7. She was, and is, perfect. From the start, I could go to work and leave her uncrated. She'd lounge on her sofa as I left for the day and never made a mess in the townhouse I had at the time. Honestly, I cannot imagine why I was her fifth home. She's sweet with everyone and almost everything. I'd do it again. A puppy, now that's a different story. Not sure I want to go that route again. Love him but...


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I wish a lot of the inexperienced people who wanted GSD puppies would consider adopting an older dog first. They would be so much happier.

I also wish that older people would consider adopting older dogs. The dog would be much easier for them to handle - plus there is a greater chance that they will outlive the dog. 
And No - I can't think of a nice way to say that to a senior citizen. HA!


----------



## zeusandfriends (Aug 28, 2010)

I have to say Zeus is my first dog. Well outside of growing up. My sisters had dogs. But Zeus is my first and he is 4. Although he has a lot of years left, it will break my heartfor him to go. But there is a reason why animals have short life spans....Because the man upstairs says his job is done, now there is another one who needs you just as much or more. I would take in an older one just as fast as I would a younger one. I am so happy to have Zeus not to mention lucky.


----------

